
The deadly truth about a world built for men – from stab vests to car crashes - andrelaszlo
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/feb/23/truth-world-built-for-men-car-crashes
======
finnthehuman
The headline sounds like an interesting premise, but I just don’t have time in
my life for articles with piss-poor writing anymore.

The first paragraph retells a hot take about history that would have no
substance if the speaker wasn’t deliberately playing dumb about the word “man”
referring to humankind and not just historical men.

Reading such trash is a net negative to the psyche. So I’ll cut my losses and
close the tab.

~~~
zaphoyd
This seems to be the point of the article. That even down to the words we use
to describe humankind, it is the male form that gets designated the
“reference” form.

This has bigger implications in the design of safety equipment and tooling,
sure, but the fact that no one dies because of the use of “mankind” vs
“humankind” doesn’t mean we should dismiss it.

------
ncmncm
This is devastating. It has long been clear what needed to happen, by law. The
law has been systematically ignored, causing millions of needless deaths over
decades of inaction.

There is more than enough disgrace to go around to all responsible parties.
Shame on you all.

